# Erwt(en) (uitspraak)



## eno2

Hallo, 

Ik val om dat je 'erwt' moet uitspreken zonder w.   Als /ɛrt/.
Erten: Bah. 

Ik kwam erachter toen ik  in de Van Dale Spellingshulp las dat de schrijfwijze van erwt met w een etymologisch overblijfsel is dat gehoorzaamt aan het zogenaamde 'etymologische beginsel'



> Dit beginsel is onder meer verantwoordelijk voor het onderscheid dat we maken in nochtans op dezelfde manier uitgesproken klanken, bijvoorbeeld _ij/ei, au/ou_ en _s/sch. St*ij*l_ bestaat naast _st_e_*i*l, r*au*w_ naast _r*ou*w, Nederland*s*_naast _Belgi*sch. *_Ook *woordvormen als thuis met h en erwt met w zijn te verklaren door het beginsel van de etymologie*.



Een heel leven 'erwt' verkeerd met w uitgesproken dus?

Jullie?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik zeg al mijn hele leven /ɛrət/. We leerden inderdaad op school dat het /ɛrt/ moet zijn.

Maar hoe spreek je erwt uit mét een w? /ɛrəwt/? /ɛrft/? /ɛruwt/?

Ik weet niet hoe je een w zou moeten uitspreken tussen twee medeklinkers.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik spreek het niet uit als /ɛrt/, maar ook niet als /ɛrwt/. Op de plaats waar de /w/ staat, wordt er wat lucht uitgeblazen met een kleine ronding van de lippen, maar niet zo uitgesproken als een _full-blown_ /w/.

Iets gelijkaardig gebeurt met "markt". Dat zou moeten uitgesproken worden als /mart/, maar op de plaats van de /k/ gebeurt er ook iets wanneer ik het uitspreek, maar ik weet niet hoe ik het moet omschrijven.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Iets gelijkaardig gebeurt met "markt". Dat zou moeten uitgesproken worden als /mart/


Het mag zonder k, maar het hoeft niet. Ik heb de indruk dat /mɑrt/ een beetje ouderwets begint te klinken. Ik hoor de meesten, of in ieder geval de meeste standaardtaalsprekers gewoon /mɑrkt/ zeggen.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik spreek het niet uit als /ɛrt/, maar ook niet als /ɛrwt/. Op de plaats waar de /w/ staat, wordt er wat lucht uitgeblazen met een kleine ronding van de lippen, maar niet zo uitgesproken als een _full-blown_ /w/.
> 
> Iets gelijkaardig gebeurt met "markt". Dat zou moeten uitgesproken worden als /mart/, maar op de plaats van de /k/ gebeurt er ook iets wanneer ik het uitspreek, maar ik weet niet hoe ik het moet omschrijven.



Met die omschrijving van erwten kan ik leven.
Bij mij zal  de w iets  meer geprononceerd zijn, zeker in erwten.
In mijn jonge jaren nog erwtenpluk gedaan op de velden en iedereen had het over erwten en niet over erten. Dat zouden herten geweest zijn in mijn streek.


----------



## Red Arrow

Zeggen jullie ook erwt in het dialect? Hier zegt met _aat_: "poten en aten" = wortelen en erwten. (en de markt is "de met")


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Iets gelijkaardig gebeurt met "markt". Dat zou moeten uitgesproken worden als /mart/, maar op de plaats van de /k/ gebeurt er ook iets wanneer ik het uitspreek, maar ik weet niet hoe ik het moet omschrijven.



Id.
Ik zeg ook niet mart.


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zeggen jullie ook erwt in het dialect? Hier zegt met _aat_: "poten en aten" = wortelen en erwten. (en de markt is "de met")


In mijn Oost-Vlaams dialect (moederskant): "eirten" en in mijn Brabants dialect (vaderskant): "jijte".

De "ei" in "eirten" is iets tussen een "e" en een "a".


Hans Molenslag said:


> Het mag zonder k, maar het hoeft niet.


Dat wist ik niet. Toen ik jong was, werd ons verteld dat het /mart/ moest zijn.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zeggen jullie ook erwt in het dialect? Hier zegt met _aat_: "poten en aten" = wortelen en erwten. (en de markt is "de met")



Oeps... mijn dialect vergeten.
Erwten is in het West-Vlaams erweten.

We plukten dus geen erwten maar erweten. Klinkt als *airweet'n*

Vandaar wellicht mijn markeren van de w in het Nederlandse erwt...


----------



## ThomasK

Of "erreweten" in deze buurt (interfluviaal Leie-Schelde)… Tja, je hebt bv. ook de 'schr-' als in 'schrijven': in Nederland hoor ik meestal 'sr'...


----------



## eno2

sr vind ik wel leuk - schr is een foeilelijke schraapklank. Alhoewel ik sr nooit chebruikt hep...
(beetje Nederlandse fonetische weergave van  de laatste twee woorden)


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, er is nog een (West-Vlaams) alternatief daarvoor: 'skrijven', wat we leren in de 'skol(l)e'!


----------



## eno2

Skrivn, geen ij klank, maar zoals in het Engelse given. 
Is sk voor sch geen oud-Nederlands Oudnederlands? Of Oudvlaams  oud-Vlaams? (terzijde tegen mezelf: jonge wat een geklungel met je orthografie).
skoole
Maar ik spreek al zo niet meer sinds 1967


----------



## Red Arrow

In alle Germaanse dialecten zei men vroeger sk- en skr-, maar enkel in het Deens, Faeröers, IJslands en West-Vlaams (allemaal kusttalen) is dat onaangetast. In het Nederlands werd het /sx/, in het Duits en Engels /ʃ/, in het Noors /ʂ/ en in het Zweeds /ɧ/.

In het Noors en het Zweeds is /sk/ meestal behouden indien het gevolgd wordt door R of klinkers vanachter in de mond (a, o, u, å).
bv. skatt (schat), skriva (schrijven), fisk (vis)

Het Engels kreeg weer woorden met sk dankzij de Vikingen. Daarom heb je in het Engels een shirt, maar ook een skirt. (Nederlands _schort_)


----------



## eno2




----------



## ThomasK

Ingweonismen dus, toch?


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk het wel. In het Fries zegt men blijkbaar ook skat, skriuwen en fisk, en ook voor klinkers vooraan in de mond: skip, skeef, skiif (schijf). Net als West-Vlaams en Deens dus.


----------



## eno2

Ingveoonse of Noordzee-Germaanse talen.
Wat een woord...

Ingveoons: 


> de taal van de Ingveonen, de Germaanse stammen die, volgens Tacitus, langs de Noordzeekust woonden= Noordzee-Germaans


 DVD online 

De uitleg van encyclo.net is kostelijk...Ingvaeoonse klankverschuivingen - definitie - Encyclo


----------

